# Dried-Up Eye Discharge



## 2719

Did your vet check his ears? Sometimes an ear infection can cause eyes to get a discharge.

Teddy gets goopy eyes, I just gently remove it with a cotton swab...it usually sticks to the cotton without me having to put the swab in his eye. I also make sure that he has no hair around his eyes that could be irritating.


----------



## Countryboy

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> 1. How do you do that?
> 2. Does your poodle develop this build-up also?
> 3. Should we cut the hair around the eyes short, in order to prevent the build-up in the first place?


In allergy season *the spring* I wash his eyes every day. Abt every third day the rest of the year. He's dark around the eyes anyway so even if his hair is spotless his eyes look dark.

A lot of people use non-alcoholic baby wipes. I like a sterilized, rough washcloth.

#3 I'll leave to those with more grooming experience.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Yes, the vet did a complete examination. 
We had just adopted him a few days before the visit. 

I remember the vet checking the ears also. 
No infection. 

Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## Rowan

Like *Countryboy*, I tend to wipe their faces every day during allergy season and I prefer a nice warm washcloth, although I do keep a stash of eye wipe pads and saline rinse on hand (I do love the saline rinse for post grooming). If you do it every day or every other day, you shouldn't have much build up. When I used to run with the poods in the winter their eyes would run just like mine (cold weather), and they seem to enjoy the rub down afterwards. 

I usually keep the hair around their eyes trimmed but not super close. It does seem to help during the Spring / Summer when we have a lot of pollen, etc. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Thanks!


----------



## LEUllman

We call those "eye boogers." Beau is never to happy when we come at him with a washcloth, so if it's dried on, we get it very carefully with a fingertip. He gets a treat if he holds still and doesn't duck his head away.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

My vet recommends using human eye wash/rinse. Just apply a few drops and after a few blinks, everything gets to the corner of the eye and you can then easily clean that up.

My groomer recommends non-alcoholic scentless baby wipes.


----------



## 3dogs

on my own dogs I use my contac solution from my eyes & I just put some on a cotton ball & wipe the eye area. I like that if I get my contac wash in the eye it won't bother my dog because I use it in my eyes all the time. I don't use Saline in my eyes because I get a red eye reaction. On my dogs with a clean face I clip close the eye area & make sure the hair over the eyes is not long & rubbing their eyeballs. For my 1 small dog that has a full face I use just my finger to find a dried eye buggie & I check daily.

As a groomer I really hate when owners let the eye buggers dry up on their dog. Often times under that hunk of gunk is red irritated skin & no matter what one does as a groomer the dog has a red eye. I usually bath the dog & pay particular attention to the eye gunk by softening it with water & soap & then I try to remove the bulk gently with my fingers. Then the next step is to use a flea comb or in my case I use a "stripping" knife & gently run that through the hair to remove all the tiny debris.


----------



## Annie and me

I use a flea comb to remove Annie's eye gunk. It works really well. I don't let it build up though - I use it once every 2nd or 3rd day. It probably wouldn't work well if too much built up.


----------



## Rowan

*Annie and me*: 
the little dog in your Sig is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie and me

Rowan said:


> *Annie and me*:
> the little dog in your Sig is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


Aww, thanks!


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Yuck, Bonzai has the Eye Booger curse too, and I thought it didn't hit Standards! It's mostly her left eye, and she has her face shaved every 1-2 weeks, so I know it's not an errant hair in the eye... she's mostly raw-fed with an occasional ham-n-egg omelette day followed by TOTW Lamb kibble (i forget to pull the wings out of the freezer sometimes).

I'm considering trying the Angel Eyes supplement specifically created for my bass-ackwards state (NM has not approved the original AE formula, as well as dog foods containing Acaii Berry). It's frustrating to deal with, I have no idea why my little girl has it.


----------

